# Arrays multiplizieren



## java_anfänger(= (11. Jan 2014)

Hallo ich bin totaler Java NOOP und bräuchte deswegen bitte eure hilfe  und zwar, 
würde gerne wissen wie man 2 arrays miteinander multipiziert.

Mein Ansatz ist die schriftliche Multiplikation aus der 3. Klasse...
Nun jedoch mein Problem ich weiß nicht wie ich das in java umsetzen soll, daher ist mein ansatz noch nicht sehr fortgeschritten...

Vielen Dank im Voraus 


```
public static void main (String[] args){
     
            byte[] grosseZahl = {3, 1}; 
            byte[] andereZahl = {2, 6, 6}; 
            multipliziere(grosseZahl, andereZahl);
        }
     
        public static int multipliziere(byte[] grosseZahl, byte[] andereZahl){  
        			
        		
 byte [] c = newbyte[3];  						// neues array der länge 3	
 for (int y = 0; y<=andereZahl.length-1; y++ ){			//Schleife zum durchlaufen des arrays c
        			
for (int z = 0; z<andereZahl.length-1; z++){		// schleife zu durchlaufen des arrays"andereZahl"
    c[y] = (byte) (grosseZahl[grosseZahl.length-1]*andereZahl[z]);	// multipliziere das letzt efeld  des arrays grosseZahl(1) mit jedem feld des arrays andere Zahl
        			
        		}}
        		
        	
        	    
     
        }
```


----------



## Phoenixz (11. Jan 2014)

Scrollst du vorne in der Übersicht runter, siehst du fast das selbe Thema: "arrays miteinander addieren . 
Ich denke, damit wirst du fertig 

€: Ich sehe gerade, dass du der selbe TE bist


----------

